# Safari Features - Password storing, status bar, all included



## ScottW (Jan 7, 2003)

I have read a few complaints about Safari.

1) It has no status bar at the bottom to see where a link goes before clicking on it. Go to "View" -> "Status bar" and it appears.

2) Doesn't remember passwords. I went to a site and logged in and it at an option to remember passwords, on sites that where based on web server authentication and not web page authentication.

Just thought I would drop a line. Seems like many of the complaints are because people haven't tested it out.

But no, I haven't found any hidden "tabs".


----------



## Trip (Jan 7, 2003)

I really like it! Now i can fully 100% shun Microsoft.  Way to go Apple!


----------



## ScottW (Jan 7, 2003)

It really is much faster than Chimera. It works great. Sure, some features need to be added, but it is a great start and gives room to grow.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 7, 2003)

It rulz.  Doesn't work with hotmail, but that's probably because hotmail's using some funky javascript.

It's very fast at going back and forward to already cached pages.  And it scrolls very fast as well.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 7, 2003)

Yea, I have my bookmarks page doesn't allow me to login, almost like a cookie or HTTP POST issue of some sort. I don't know.

But, I am sure it will be resolved. I wouldn't be surprised to see some rather "fast" updates to this browser to slow the number of "same bugs" being reported.


----------



## stephanec (Jan 7, 2003)

OOps, didn't see that you knew how to show status bar. Stupid me, I should read the whole thread before responding =p.


----------



## changomarcelo (Jan 7, 2003)

I really like Safari. Actually I left Internet Explorer some months ago since I discovered Chimera Navigator, wich was great for me.
But it had been crashing a lot lately, I don't know why. Today I got 4 crashes!! But that was before I discoverd Safari. I think it's great, although I still think there's a lot much work to do on it.


----------



## edX (Jan 7, 2003)

in speaking with one of the developers of safari today - he promises it will be and remain the fastest browser on the platform. the next goal is to make it faster than a certain other platform. the standard they want to acheive is linux text browsing speed with a gui and full function.

oh by the way this guy used to work on netscape navigator and he said something about working on it, and hell.


----------



## gigi (Jan 7, 2003)

A feature that i think is cool in Safari, is when you "mouse over" a link it will tell you in the "Status bar" if it is going to open in a new window.......small but cool feature


----------



## Hydroglow (Jan 7, 2003)

It doesn't load my router sign on screen


----------



## mikejuni (Jan 7, 2003)

FTP is not handled!

FTP is redirected to Finder to handle. However, Finder handles FTP sluggishly that it cannot be used at all.


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 7, 2003)

The scrolling is super fast and smoothe in Safari. The GIFs run very, VERY smoothly. I mean look at my avatar! I think it needs tabbed browsing, pop-up blocking and maybe an auction manager.

BTW - It looks good with an aqua scheme too.


----------



## ianfinity (Jan 7, 2003)

I didn't see the "it's going to open a new window" feature in the status bar, must keep my eyes open for that. Quite surprised that there is a pop-up blocker in a beta, especially given some of the other features that people are "missing".

Interesting keyboard navigation. In ie when one opens a new window with a cmd-click, the original widow is 'behind' it and can be gotten to with a cmd-shift-tilde. On Safari, when you cmd-click a link, the new window appears in front of you, but the original window is accessed with a cmd-tilde, making it sort of ahead of the new window. Just an interesting change of browser habits.

One small thing that I am fighting with is the ability to type a new address in the browser bar and cmd-return to open a new window. I have not been able to determine if there is a new key combination for this, or if it just isn't in the beta.

All in all, a very natural transition. Also very impressed that it automatically imported ie bookmarks. heh, heh - saves me some trouble - I wonder if they will autoupdate if I cheat back to ie at all?


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 7, 2003)

OOH! It does have a pop-up blocker! scratch one item off my list.


----------



## celeborn (Jan 7, 2003)

The great thing about the pop-up blocker is that it's not buried in a preference pane. It can be enabled/disabled with a simple keystroke!


----------



## ianfinity (Jan 7, 2003)

now that is exactly what "community" is all about.


----------



## Javintosh (Jan 7, 2003)

good things about safari:

don't forget to get yer safari applescripts.

personally I'm going to look at the full screen mode script and also at the script that imports an image to iPhoto.

and of course, you can use Cocoa gestures with safari!!!

once you start using cocoa gestures you'll wonder how you ever lived without them.

initially I'm starting with option-click (middle click when I get another mouse) and the following:
move mouse from right to left to go to back
move mouse from left to right to go forward
move mouse down and up to close window
move mouse left and down to bring up print window

i'll add more gestures as I get more familiar with Safari...


----------



## ianfinity (Jan 7, 2003)

sorry for the extra post, but Safari actually opens up another window clicking on a link out of mail. I could not get ie to do that to save myself.

since I forgot to mention it before, the integrated google in the toolbar is a wonderful feature. and I am happy about the favourites/bookmarks management.


----------



## theed (Jan 7, 2003)

I assume it's just me, but safari blows.  It's the slowest browser I have, aka the 6th fastest.  I don't know what's going on, but it really blows.  It doesn't load half the graphics.  I'm on a dual processor machine.  Anyone else experiencing "Serious Safari Suck?"

I would comment on the UI, but since I'm not convinced that it's working right on my machine, my thoughts might not be relevant.


----------



## ianfinity (Jan 7, 2003)

ok, i am totally missing the keystroke combination to activate pop-up blocker. where do i find that one?


----------



## Javintosh (Jan 7, 2003)

look in the safari menu (cmd-K)


----------



## twister (Jan 7, 2003)

I find it slow at times too.  Sometimes WAY slow.  But sometimes it seems fast.  Weird.  Now i gotta go find safari applescripts

Twister


----------



## edX (Jan 7, 2003)

theed - definitly try to figure this one out as apple is proud that this is the fastest browser by far. I heard from one of the developers that Steve was really pissed at www.macosrumors.com for saying it was slow. Yes, Steve has personally been checking the sites for reaction from what i heard (or at least having someone check them for him). the safari i played with at mwsf was like lightening. it rocked on a 17" imac. by far the best i've seen on os x yet. if you can't figure it out on your own, let apple know - they really want this to go well and have worked hard to do it.

(oh, "Hi Steve" if you are reading this  )


----------



## twister (Jan 7, 2003)

so will it be PC in the future too?


----------



## ianfinity (Jan 7, 2003)

why is that even pertinent?


----------



## twister (Jan 7, 2003)

Why not put Sufari on a PC so show how cool we are.  IE is on both.  Actually We need cross platform browsers so PC people will think they are actually worth designing and coding for.


----------



## Koelling (Jan 8, 2003)

I love Safari. I haven't been this giddy since, well I guess it wasn't that long ago that I tried Chimera but this rocks too ^_^

twister, it can't be on PC without serious recoding. Did you notice how large the download was? 3 meg I believe Then I think it was 15 to install. That means that this is seriously dependant on cocoa (which it should be, that's why we have cocoa). It's using tons of Cocoa libraries and porting it to PC would suck all that away.

besides, they don't deserve it nanu nanu nanu


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 8, 2003)

YES! Spell check is integrated into Safari!!!

Oodelolly!


----------



## AppMan (Jan 8, 2003)

Love the app hate the name. Should of been called "eye browse" ha ha ha
Whoever said it is slow must have a messed up system or something because with the exception of pages with flash it is  fast. Especially compared to IE and Mozilla.


----------



## shatfield1529 (Jan 8, 2003)

One thing I would like to see is an option to tweak the amount of sites listed in the History menu; perhaps be able to list more than ten before going into the "Earlier Today" submenu, or be able to disable it altogether.

Another missing feature is auto-site name completion (I don't know if that's the technical name for it). For instance, if I type 'homestarrunner' into the location bar, intuitively (or at least how it works with Chimera and OmniWeb) it would change it to 'http://www.homestarrunner.com' and go from there. I wonder why they didn't put that in?

Another thing I've noticed is that rather than having individual buttons in the toolbar that you can rearrange (a la Finder windows), you just choose options from the View menu of which buttons you want to see on the top (like back, forward, etc.). Why the difference? Is it so it won't screw with the oh-so-nice brushed metal interface? I'm not complaining, just curious.


----------



## edX (Jan 8, 2003)

is it possible that some of the features people are 'missing' are the very things that slow the other browsers down? something along these lines was implied to me by the safari developers i was speaking with. like with all iapps, they weren't trying to be all things to all people - just to make a nice, simple fast browser that will do what the average mac user needs it to do.


----------



## twister (Jan 8, 2003)

good point.


----------



## cynsurf5 (Jan 8, 2003)

I Love this browser!!!
It's very fast.It makes bookmarks so easy,and every time I open a new window it is the perfect size for my 15" iMac. I can't tell you how much I love that, no more constant window resizing as with the other browsers. I did have a problem with visiting a few sites like cartoon network and nick.com(my kids faves) while the flash content displays fine,actually playing the games was not possible,I did send feedback to Apple and I'm sure they will get things right next time. All in all I think Safari rocks!!!!


----------



## toast (Jan 8, 2003)

> All in all I think Safari *rocks*!!!!



- Tabs
- Better interface
... and it will 'roll' too 

PS: Steve, you're reading this, please, *please* consider the whole design community is waiting for MacOS X to *PREVIEW FONTS* in the Finder. And I'm sorry if I just shouted, but this function is vital to us. Added to column view, it'll make font management a pleasure under X.


----------



## gigi (Jan 8, 2003)

for those of you who cannot see the "in a new window" in the status bar, here is a screenshot


----------



## edX (Jan 8, 2003)

> I did have a problem with visiting a few sites like cartoon network and nick.com(my kids faves) while the flash content displays fine,actually playing the games was not possible



i have to wonder what's up with that. i didn't check out nick but i did go to the harry potter site and the games there worked fine. very smooth and crisp. could it be that nick uses m$ java which almost everyone is ignoring now?


----------



## xyz (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shatfield1529 _
> *Another missing feature is auto-site name completion (I don't know if that's the technical name for it). For instance, if I type 'homestarrunner' into the location bar, intuitively (or at least how it works with Chimera and OmniWeb) it would change it to 'http://www.homestarrunner.com' and go from there. I wonder why they didn't put that in?*



Safari autocompletes just fine for me.  Of course, the URL you want it to complete must be in your history or bookmarks.


----------



## edX (Jan 8, 2003)

yea, i wonder why everybody's sites wouldn't all come with safari?


----------



## wiz (Jan 8, 2003)

still a beta.

but saffari does not support text clippings, hope they add this feature too


----------



## scruffy (Jan 8, 2003)

shatfield - I really hate url autocompletion of the form you describe.  I go to more sites that end in '.org' than '.com'.  Besides that, at least Chimera doesn't believe that 'p.p' can possibly be right (it's the configuration shortcut for the Privoxy web proxy, and it bloody well isn't 'www.p.p')

It's OK when a list of potential completions pops up for you to choose from, but I hate when the browser tries to be smarter than me.  It isn't - that's why browsers are free to download, and people are ridiculously expensive and smelly to raise.


----------



## scruffy (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ianfinity _
> *I didn't see the "it's going to open a new window" feature in the status bar, must keep my eyes open for that. Quite surprised that there is a pop-up blocker in a beta, especially given some of the other features that people are "missing".
> 
> Interesting keyboard navigation. In ie when one opens a new window with a cmd-click, the original widow is 'behind' it and can be gotten to with a cmd-shift-tilde. On Safari, when you cmd-click a link, the new window appears in front of you, but the original window is accessed with a cmd-tilde, making it sort of ahead of the new window. Just an interesting change of browser habits.
> ...



To open in a new window behind the current one - command-shift-click.

Here's the status bar with the command-shift held down (here's hoping attachments upload OK in safari...)


----------



## edX (Jan 8, 2003)

theed - you still around? any chance you are still using 10.2.2? i just remembered that the developer i spoke with told me that there are some issues with safari in 10.2.2.  he recommended that everyone upgrade to 10.2.3 before expecting the best results out of it.


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *yea, i wonder why everybody's sites wouldn't all come with safari?  *


hey all mine were there. They all got carried over from IE    

and now my scroll is finally working again

another thing i noticed  is that it gives you the option to open quicktime Movies in QT!!!

(this doesn't go anyware just to prove point)
www.apple.com/cool.mov
wonder if it opens MP3's with iTunes...
[edit]
YEAH!!!!!(not real link jsut to prove point)
www.apple.com/mp3.mp3


----------



## adambyte (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *theed - you still around? any chance you are still using 10.2.2? i just remembered that the developer i spoke with told me that there are some issues with safari in 10.2.2.  he recommended that everyone upgrade to 10.2.3 before expecting the best results out of it. *



Maybe it's the same reason iCal was sped up when I updated to 10.2.3. Before that OS update, iCal ran as fast as a sloth through molasses.... tied to many bricks.


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 9, 2003)

Safari for the most part is faster than anything else and YES including the latest Chimera (aka Navigator)!

While many times it is NOT THAT faster than Chimera but at least it is MANY times better in stability areas than Chimera...

As for Flash stuff with Safari Marvel dot.comics worked just fine while with all the other browsers I had problems and YES even on the Dark Side of the force... Just for checking things out organise a Safari @ www.marvel.com 

As for Hotmail problems maybe it is M$ fault for using M$javaScript and not THAT JavaScript 

Also, for the interface NOT giving us the ability to mess the icons left/right/etc. it seems to me that they had in mind the iApps where CLEARLY us the users cannot arrange the icons however we like/please/want to... Still, report to Apple what you want and hopefully they will listen!

As for TABS I want them as well as most of the people around here and I think that Mozilla/Chimera showed us that a speedy browser can exist while using MANY features at the same time! I think that Apple can overcome any possible feature/speed balance problem they may have while building Safari 1.0 easily...

Come on guys! Isn't amazing what they managed with a beta app? It is SO:
-Stable
-Fast
-Compatible
-Cool
that is scary for the 1st beta version of a beta browser...

For me the online life from now and on will always be an on-going Safari


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 9, 2003)

uhm yea, me too wants to see before where i'm going to click ... and i don't want to log in every time i go to some sites ... that is when i can log in..


----------



## fryke (Jan 9, 2003)

Hotmail problems are solved, hulkaros. You just have to set cookies to 'always'. Certainly, you might not want that, but it's how you can solve the troubles in Safari. (Apparently, Hotmail stores cookies from several servers.)

Storing passwords works just like in most other browsers, so I don't see what people mean there...

And pages just look better with Safari than with Chimera or any kind of mozilla build.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 9, 2003)

i mean that i have setted to remain logged in to some sites, instead i need to log in every time i go to those sites.

i had the problem with hotmail also in windows and IE - i didnt allow some of the ad. or ad.doubleclick style servers to offer me cookies so i could not log in  i haven't tried, enough to check the spams every few weeks..


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *And pages just look better with Safari than with Chimera or any kind of mozilla build. *



I don't think so. I think Safari Sucksfari, and here's why:

1. Not as fast on my machine as latest build of Chimera. Also not as "snappy" when loading pages.

2. Autocomplete has some sites in there I haven't even visited or have no reason to visit. My prime example: 1800FLOWERS. I don't like starting to type and seeing a list of URLs I haven't visited. (The idea behind this is why M$ when to court. Looks like Apple is free to shove things I don't want down my throat as much as they want. This in itself will keep me away from Safari).

3. Brushed metal. Sure you can hack it, but I shouldn't have to. I use OS X for Aqua, not someone else's idea of a "cool skin". 

4. Still in beta. I've already been test driving Chimera, I'm not in the mood to relearn another frickin' browser. Now we have how many to choose from? Maybe Microsoft had the right idea after all by just incorporating it into the OS.


----------



## twister (Jan 9, 2003)

Giaguara i stayed loged in a macosx.com.  Does that count? 

MacLuv 1800Flowers comes up because browsers come with bookmarks built in.  Go into the bookmarks area and get rid of the default ones.

Twister


----------



## ianfinity (Jan 9, 2003)

On the note of "learning" another browser - there has been pretty much no learning curve for me, coming from ie.

two things i have had to get used to:
- cmd-click opens new window as expected, but to get to orginal window, one uses cmd-tilde, whereas in ie one would use cmd-shift-tilde. 
so windows are ordered slightly opposite to ie.

- used to use cmd-L, type url, then cmd-enter to open new window (good for posts that mention other sites without an href). this does not work in Safari, one must open a new window, then type url. not much of a hassle, just a little re-training. if anyone knows of a way to do this that i should be learning, would appreciate the advice.

one thing that i would like to learn that i haven't been able to come up with:
hot-key combination to get into the google window in the toolbar - i would be very, very happy to find out that there is one

on that note, I was forced to use a pc (windows 2000 pro) for two years and the google toolbar is the single biggest thing i miss from browsing in ie on windows. one other nice feature of that bar was a button that would take you up through the hierarchy of a site, even though you didn't enter on the home page and drill down. very nice - cmd-L, right arrow and delete (alot) is the only way i can replicate this.

cheers all,
Ian


----------



## owaters (Jan 9, 2003)

Noticed a few issues with Safari which need to be addressed.

1.  It appears that iSafari has not included CSS on text boxes and buttons. This is a big issue for web designers like myself who want our sites to look like they should! I know the Aqua buttons do look lovely but the text boxes really should be  customisable in colour, border style, bg colour, font colour, font family etc.

2. When I have a window open full size, and I hit Command-N for a new window, the new window is shifted slightly to the right and down so the 'Close, Minimise, Maximise' buttons are still visible on the window behind. This means you have to move the new window in order to get to the scroll bar and resizer. This can get very very annoying!

Hope these issues have been resolved by the final release.

When is the final release date aiming to be? do we know?


----------



## boi (Jan 9, 2003)

CSS borders are whack too. border-collapse doesn't work at all.
the button thing is only a problem because aqua buttons are larger than little squares with text in 'em, so it throws some tables off size.


----------



## twister (Jan 9, 2003)

I think they need to get rid of the "Untitled #" in the title bar when you open a new window.  That looks tacky.

And i want spell check on all the time.  

Twister


----------



## dave17lax (Jan 9, 2003)

nice thread, guys and gals
I like Safari a lot, on my machine it's definitely faster than IE, but pretty much feels the same as chimera. 
I also like the download window - looks like ichat.
All in all, I'm excited for it's future.

By the way, wdw, your avatar is really smooth on netscape 4.6 for OS/2 warp, which is what we use here at work. I guess back in '97 they were making good browsers too.


----------



## ianfinity (Jan 9, 2003)

Interestingly - tabbing seems to take one through whichever form fields appear on the page & ultimately bring you to the google search box. Last stop before the search box is the address bar, so actually cmd-L then tab gets one into the google search box.
Note that shift tabbing starts one at the last form box on the page, so the google box sits in some grey nether region.

On this note, tab seems to be the easy way to get to the search box in most iApps with a couple of keystrokes - same interface feature, same behaviour - must be by Apple.

If this is the second new thing I learned today, does that mean I can take tomorrow off?


----------



## dave17lax (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ianfinity _
> *
> If this is the second new thing I learned today, does that mean I can take tomorrow off? *



I wouldn't, I heard they're bringing in some consultants.


----------



## ianfinity (Jan 9, 2003)

that's just great, so much for casual friday.


----------



## mightyjlr (Jan 9, 2003)

i don't rememebr if it was in this thread or another that I read somebody complaining about not having passwords stored in the keychain.  Safari crashed for me, and I had to delete the prefs and reinstall it, and when I tried to go to a password protected site that I had saved, it asked me to allow keychain to acces the password.  I guess it does have it.


----------



## RPS (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *The scrolling is super fast and smoothe in Safari. The GIFs run very, VERY smoothly. I mean look at my avatar! I think it needs tabbed browsing, pop-up blocking and maybe an auction manager.
> 
> BTW - It looks good with an aqua scheme too. *



WOW! It really is! (First page i loaded with Safari) and your icon! I never knew this was the original speed!


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 10, 2003)

FYI: You can add a Home button to the toolbar by checking 'Home' on the "View" menu.

A feature I miss is Forms autocomplete.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey check this out:  If you command click the title bar of Safari, you get a nifty popup menu... 

How to describe this... it lists the last few pages within the current domain that you have visited, heirarchically, apparently in imitation of the Finder.


----------



## wiz (Jan 10, 2003)

awsome !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dave17lax (Jan 10, 2003)

that _is_ cool, you can also control click the back button or long hold it to pull up all the sites you've been to. that might've already been said, this thread long.


----------

